# How do you capture video from VCR with a Hauppauge TV tuner?



## abalam (Jun 9, 2007)

I have an Hauppauge wintv-hvr 1600, and I want to hook up my VCR (analog?) to my PC so I could capture footage. I'm just stuck on figuring out what to do and I have many questions, so answer as many as you can.

1. I want to hookup the VCR with a coaxial cable because I don't have any other option. So I place one end on "Out" on the VCR (is that right?). Now on the back of my TV tuner, there are 3 coaxial/RF outlets: "FM in," "TV in," "Ant in." Which of the three do I connect the other end of the coaxial cable to? 

Also, just to let you know the tuner has RCA outlets for only the audio (red and white) so I can't do a composite connection.

2. What software do I need? The TV tuner came with my Vista computer, and there was no software for it other than Windows Media Center. Window Media Center cannot record VCR footage as far as I know. 

Anywho, I have downloaded all sorts of software Powervideo Studio, Virtualdub, AVI-IO and IUVCR. Which program is the best and how do I set it up to capture video from my VCR?

Basically I need a step-by-step guide that would work for my equipment, if there is one already, please give me! I'm at my wits end! Thanks!


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Try whatever channel your VCR is out putting, 3 or 4, and figure out which input is analog.

http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/products/data_hvr1600.html


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

abalam said:


> the tuner has RCA outlets for only the audio (red and white) so I can't do a composite connection.


Yes, that's how to do it, you use the s-video plug for the video. Either get a s-video to yellow RCA cable or something like this http://www.svideo.com/svideorcapro93.html.

For the software go here http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/support/support_hvr1600.html and download the WinTV-HVR-1600 drivers and applications. It will let you watch TV on your PC and also record video. Then you add an s-video/composite channel to tune in your VCR.


----------

